# Can you help me with this French Aire?



## Sharon the Cat (May 10, 2017)

We are hoping to get a weekend booze run in June, a dash to Calais & back, & want to spend a day out & about on the Saturday. We have previously stopped at a free town aire not too far from Calais that we would like to revisit.

I would have to go up in the loft & search for our motorhome log to find the name of this town & wondered if anyone could recognise it from my description.

To my recollection it is within about an hour or two of Calais. The aire is on the edge of town, a gravelled area with a stone wall on one side & an electronic entry loo. There are modern houses opposite & a large grassed area downhill from the end of the parking area.The town plays boules next to the aire. There is a market every Saturday in the centre of the town & you can walk all the way round the town mostly on top of the old walls. There are beautiful views from the top of the walls & an old castle you have to pay to get into. There is a tourist office & toilets near the castle.

Does this ring any bells with anyone?


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2017)

Is it Montreuil sur Mer


62 - Montreuil sur Mer - PHOTOS - AIRES SERVICE - CAMPING-CAR - STATIONNEMENT pour CAMPING-CAR visites panoramiques 360° en France


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 10, 2017)

Torchy said:


> Is it Montreuil sur Mer
> 
> 
> 62 - Montreuil sur Mer - PHOTOS - AIRES SERVICE - CAMPING-CAR - STATIONNEMENT pour CAMPING-CAR visites panoramiques 360° en France



Spot on, that's the place! Although, why the French named it "on Sea" I don't know.

My description can't have been too bad then.
Thank you Torchy.


----------



## carol (May 10, 2017)

Torchy said:


> Is it Montreuil sur Mer
> 
> 
> 62 - Montreuil sur Mer - PHOTOS - AIRES SERVICE - CAMPING-CAR - STATIONNEMENT pour CAMPING-CAR visites panoramiques 360° en France



Well done Torchy!


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Spot on, that's the place! Although, why the French named it "on Sea" I don't know.
> 
> My description can't have been too bad then.
> Thank you Torchy.



Your description was good but the amazing thing is I have never been to it, I recognised the bit about the wall


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 10, 2017)

Torchy said:


> Your description was good but the amazing thing is I have never been to it, I recognised the bit about the wall



Do you read All the Aires in bed every night??


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Do you read All the Aires in bed every night??



How did you know?, has Maggy been talking again:rolleyes2:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 10, 2017)

Torchy said:


> How did you know?, has Maggy been talking again:rolleyes2:



Yes, but I'm sworn to secrecy about the lace underwear.


----------



## Robmac (May 10, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Yes, but I'm sworn to secrecy about the lace underwear.



Terry reckons he's stopped wearing it now.


----------



## Byronic (May 10, 2017)

I'm fairly certain it's "on sea' because it once was, until the sea access silted up. If you accidently go centre ville in a HGV size van I can tell you  I was 'all at sea' for a while, so the name is still appropriate as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 10, 2017)

Byronic said:


> I'm fairly certain it's "on sea' because it once was, until the sea access silted up. If you accidently go centre ville in a HGV size van I can tell you  I was 'all at sea' for a while, so the name is still appropriate as far as I'm concerned!



I seem to remember some narrow streets in the old part of town. Thankfully we were on foot.


----------



## RoaminRog (May 10, 2017)

Last time we were there, it was a beautiful day. We sat outside a cafe and had steak and salad, just as we finished, the Fire Brigade decided to have a hose reeling competition, with two teams seeing who were the fastest.
It was the perfect end to the perfect day!


----------



## Byronic (May 10, 2017)

Part of the service, just in case you ordered something flambeaued!


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Terry reckons he's stopped wearing it now.


I have started wearing it again since Maggy found some in my car:shag:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 11, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Last time we were there, it was a beautiful day. We sat outside a cafe and had steak and salad, just as we finished, the Fire Brigade decided to have a hose reeling competition, with two teams seeing who were the fastest.
> It was the perfect end to the perfect day!



We really enjoyed our day there. We walked all the way round the town & the views from the top of the walls are lovely. That's what we intend to do when we go back. Pity is it's a 48 hour visit so we won't have the dog with us. :sad:


----------

